
Cosmic Shovel Launches Best Buy Information Tool - L1quid
http://blog.camelcamelcamel.com/100/best-buy-tracker-launched-at-camelbuycom.html
======
L1quid
I am hoping to get some feedback about my site from all you Hackers. There was
some good discussion about price trackers in a previous thread, but I think
many comments and/or sites got lost in the noise.

So, what do you think? :)

(Feel free to kill this if it feels too spammy.)

